

Ask PG & HN: So, when should someone go to Silicon Valley? - diminium

I once asked this "Ask HN: You arrived at Silicon Valley. What do you do next?"  (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4268060)<p>The few responses I had basically said "DON'T COME TO SILICON VALLEY UNTIL YOUR READY WITH AN IDEA AND SO FORTH AND MONEY TO SUPPORT YOURSELF" or something like that.<p>While nice and all, this seems contradictory to the advice that people like PG and various blogs say that you need to be in an environment like SV so that non motivated people commonly found elsewhere don't spend all day shooting your dreams and ambitions down.<p>Which comes to the question.  When should someone come to Silicon Valley?  Can a dream survive in one of the most expensive places in the world to live when all you have is a dream and no other resources?
======
moocow01
While I don't think its malicious, remember that PG, Silicon Valley VCs and
most of those blogs make money off of the starry eyed young entrepreneurs
coming to Silicon Valley. Entrepreneurs essentially are their resources that
power those types of businesses. Nothing wrong with it - just remember where
people who give out advice are coming from and what they benefit from even if
it may benefit you as well.

My personal advice would be to start doing whatever it is you are dreaming
about on as little cost as possible and once you identify that your business
actually has a true need to be in SV then make the move. It all depends on
financial habits and lifestyle but I think many will find that their "normal"
middle class lifestyle in SV can gobble through a 100k/yr salary quite easily
- its possible to live here on way less but one should be aware of the
elevated cost of living.

~~~
sjg007
For sure, there are a few trailer parks around here you can rent in. Best way
is to come work for a start up or work for a bigger tech company. Go to
meetups, go meet VCs, network.

So the answer is come, just move here, don't wait. I wish I had moved back in
1998 when I had the chance instead of 2012.

------
jason_slack
I dont subscribe to the philosophy that one must be in SV to take their idea
to the next level or succeed in general. SV is not a shrine for success and
coming here isn't a magical formula for success.

Yes, I am in SV, but I feel like other areas also have a thriving startup
community just as great as SV.

NYC, Boston, Seattle.

DuckDuckGo for example is in Philly.

------
soneill
My feeling on the matter is that you don't go there until you have, at
minimum, a well developed concept that you're ready to start moving on, and
it's probably preferable to have gotten started on a MVP. The other question
you should ask yourself is whether you need to be located in Silicon Valley at
all. As you note, there are both personal barriers to entry (i.e. expense) as
well professional barriers to entry (i.e. it may be easier to gain initial
traction in another market that isn't as inundated as Silicon Valley is with
other startups), and every case is different.

Like most other decisions, it really should just come down to a cost-benefit
decision. Are the additional costs of moving to Silicon Valley offset by the
benefits (better networks, available talent pool, availability of VC funds),
or are you better served somewhere else? Only you can make that decision.

------
sskates
One way to make the transition easier- get a job offer from a tech firm out
here. Then if you're still unsure about moving out here to start a company,
you can use that as a stepping stone to make the transition more comfortable.

If you can't manage to get a single job offer, I wouldn't recommend moving out
here to start a company on your own. The bar is much, much, higher for
starting a company than getting a job as a developer.

~~~
freework
I've been trying to get a job offer for a company in SV for the past 5 months
and no luck so far. Do you have any tips for getting a job in SV when you
don't already live there (but are willing to relocate)? I've done a dozen or
so interviews, and even been flown out a few times, but have never been
offered a position. For reference, I have 5 years experience doing python, and
I even run my own "startup" as a solopreneur (quotation marks because I'm not
doing this project for the money and cost == profit)

~~~
sjg007
Figure out why you aren't passing the interviews. Learn Java as well.

------
djsamson
I plan on moving to SV and working for a startup, then launching my own
venture one day. I feel like this is an easier transition and I'll be able to
accumulate some more experience and assets before I develop something on my
own.

